

Bank of America cuts check for couple in mistaken foreclosure case (2011) - mannjani
http://www.naplesnews.com/news/2011/jun/03/bank-america-check-mistaken-foreclosure-Nyerges/

======
magoon
I hear things are good for BoA. They've got a fancy new tower in Times Square.

